# Feather Rock



## ladybugzcrunch (Jul 26, 2009)

I am a little frustrated with this feather rock that I bought on Wednesday. It is huge, like 35 lbs and FLOATS! I also got another 25lb boulder which never floated even a little but the big one does. SOOOOO I left it over night and tonight it still floats. I pulled it out and drilled a half dozen holes in it thinking it may be a air pocket but it still floats! Will it sink soon or should I do something else?????


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

you need to heat it up either by boiling or in an oven,really hot.then submerge it into a bucket of cold water.it will sink if you got it hot enough.i used to use it but i found it too sharp for my fish.they'd flash off it and gash themselves.


----------



## ladybugzcrunch (Jul 26, 2009)

Hmmm, this piece is too big to boil and actually I am a little nervous about putting it in my oven. Even if I did put it in the oven, I would never get it out while hot to put it in cold water. The piece is around 35lbs dry, much more when wet. I managed to wedge the rock in between others for now to keep it submerged. Hopefully it will eventually become completely water logged on its own. If not I will have to remove it when I add bigger fish


----------



## ladybugzcrunch (Jul 26, 2009)

Holy cow      It worked     Thanks fishwolfe! I had the rock propped in the place that I wanted it but the mbuna kept digging under it and hiding under it. I was afraid they were going to knock it loose and it would fly up real fast and break my glass top. Any who, I decided to bake it; 500 degrees for an hour. House smells and oven rack is bent, but it worked.


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

Glad it worked for you :thumb: I ask in another of your threads but will ask again here :lol: Where did you get the feather rock? I can't find it in any LFS near me. Can you get it at a place that just sells rocks like a quary or landscaping store?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I bought mine at a stone yard or cut stone yard here in Ohio. They sell large rocks, slate, boulders, etc. of many different types.


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks Deeda :thumb:


----------



## ladybugzcrunch (Jul 26, 2009)

Yeah, I got mine at a landscaping company. Super cheap, 60 cents per pound.


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

glad it worked for ya. :thumb:


----------

